# LEAP- got my results



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Just got my Leap stuff today!!!!Reds-- Lecithin and MilletYellows- Applebay leaf cherry cola cottage cheese lima bean papaya pear phenylethylamine tuna wheat







and white potatoI have a question-- I know that lecithin is in soybeans-- so does that mean that it is in soy milk and soy cheese? If so, this explains ALOT!!Can't wait to start-- Im going food shopping tomorrow!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Glad you got your results...I am glad to see someone else with Apple...Remember to check the vinegar that you use use...like apple cider vinegar......When I say Apple on my chart and that red line kept going across...I couldnt believe it...Good luck and hang around so we can help you through it...every single time I went to the hospital and they would give me the clear liquids to drink There was nothing better then the cold sweet tast of apple juice...and ginger ale ...I have to watch out for the sodium benzonate in it...So I continued to get sick until they took my tray away completely and I had nothing to drink...That is when I stopped having the pain and D and vomiting


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

You know, it's funny-- I had to take lots of immodium last week and had not gone to the bathroom for 5 days, so I drank a small glass of Apple juice, and BOOM-- tons of D. This happened yesterday, right before I got my results. When I saw apple on there, I was like "ahhhhh, now I know one!"I am starting tomorrow, and I am so psyched!


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Just got back from Fresh Fields-- I am ready to start tomorrow! After seeing my list, I realized that this is really going to work for me-- I can feel it. It is definately going to be a lifestyle modification, since I always ate wheat and products with lecithin. I also ate tuna at least 2 times per week.I'll keep everyone posted- and thanks for all of the support!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Stick to the plan and you will get good results and start feeling better


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks, Donna!!!!I started this morning!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SUZIN!Hi. YOur CHEMICALS AND ADDITVES SECTION of your LEAP MANUAL that your results and plan are in will explain lecithin sources and uses. It is best to read the whole book cover to cover highlighting those things which apply to you.Lecithin can be extracted from corn soy and eggs mostly and is found all OVER the place as an additive.Now the reason that lecitihin is tested seprately from its origins is that food and chemical reactions that are cell mediated (what MRT tests for) are often dose-dependent.So someone reactive to lecithin but NOT reactive to corn increases the odds that the lecithin reaction is more dose dependent. That is the amount fo lecitihin found in the corn sample is of a lower concentration than of course when you test for the lecitihin itself.The "test tube testing" of the blood simulates the condition when the food or chemical has been ingested in an "average amount" by an "average person" and is diluted in the small bowel while being digested then components are found VERY dilute in the plasma. OVERSIMPLIFIED this is the basic approach of most live cell analysis...recreate in vivo conditions in vitro. This takes years of work and millions of trials to get the titrations right.Anyway, if a person is NOT reactive to corn but reactive to lecithin, then even though the corn is green but lecitihin is red, corn is edible but one must not consume large quantities of it, esp. corn plus corn syrup in bogus fruit juices and corn bread and corn mush and corn squeeazin's for corn liquor







...see my point?...plus foods like pastries with lecithin added as an emulsifier as you may build up to a provoking dose and get a reaction (remember food ingestion, processing, elimination takes time...so if you take something in faster than you are getting rid of it, think of it as "accumulating"...unlike IgE alergy you mayneed to accumulate a certain significant amount of whatever it is that provokes a response before you are able to perceive it...or you may have a very monor reaction-subclinical-which builds with dose).If you are green to both then fuggetaboutit. UNLESS you end with with a positive oral challenge...which the LEAP protocol is desogned to flush out...in which case you may have a true allergy or pseudoallergic reaction (mucosal immune cells reacying) so you have now isolated that too and take that sucker away as well. This is the whole point of the method since there are types of reactions which you cannot detetc with any blood test yet).If you are reactive to soy but not to the lecitihin, for another example, then this suggests that it is something else in the makeup of soy that you react to than the lecithin so you don't have to watch out for lecithin as an additive in pastry for example.make sense?if not send this to your dietician and she can expound further.MNLPSDo exaclty what the protocol says and you have a high probability of noticing a substantial difference within a month.hey you already found a positive-oral challnge confirmation to apple. SO it must not be totally crazy eh?HEY Talk to OHNOMETOO. She can tell you a real horror story about HER apple sensitivity!MNL


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Mike-Thanks for the clarification. The day that I received my manual I read it cover to cover 5 times. I also have read it daily just to make sure that I am doing everything right (can you say "anal?"). Anyway-now it makes sense. I knew that I had to eliminate lecithin as an additive, but now I will be careful in more natural areas as well.Here's the funny thing-- four and a half years ago, I stopped eating and drinking dairy and began eating and drinking soy products-- now that I think of it-- soy and wheat (lecithin and wheat are reactives)have been the basis of my diet this entire time. I began getting sick around the same time. I am now on day two and am doing well so far.I will keep you posted!As for the apple-- I got sick from the apple the day that I got my results, and as soon as I saw apple on that list- I knew that LEAP was going to be the ticket to better health!Thank you, Mike!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SUZIN: _______________________________________"can you say "anal?"). " _______________________________________Guess what? This is a trait that can enhance your chances of success in this case as opposed to being something to subject oneself to criticism over.







Besides when it comes to IBS aren't we all a bit like that?OH #### HERE COME THE HARPIES!!!







__________________________________________"Here's the funny thing-- four and a half years ago, I stopped eating and drinking dairy and began eating and drinking soy products-- now that I think of it-- soy and wheat (lecithin and wheat are reactives)have been the basis of my diet this entire time. I began getting sick around the same time. " ___________________________________________A common irony found in the history of some perfectly well people, now so called "IBS patients" who sallied forth in search of that "healthy diet" and end up being simply Jill getting sick eating Jack's "healthy diet".Another proof that there ARE no fixed rules in this game of lost oral tolerance!Can you imagine how often this must happen? I have seen so many personally, foe example, when people read the Soy Ninja's Blanket Indictments of MOO JOOSE and are pusrsuaded to swear off something that, for the moment, they actually tolerate fine.Then they begin guzzling anmd chomping and stir frying and pizza-topping with somethign they don't tolerate. THEN they throw a way their protein source and start pounding down that healthy diet of all manner of beans and rice thrice daily, ingesting mass quantities of lectins which they did not know they were suscpetible to, which trigger pseudoallergy reactions in their guts...and they start feeling BAD and buyin TP by the case. So then what?The Ninja leads them further down the "road less taken" and life slowly evolves into a futile pursuit based upon assumption and generalization which applies not one wit to that person...and the Ninja is so wrapped up in the absolute correctness of (his/her) dietary optimization beliefs, protocols and DOGMA (hell they read it in a book at the health food store so it must be right!!!) that Das Ninja cannot see they have sailed off looking for the sunrise in the west!So at some point they begin wondering why they cannot find "it"







, yet never admitting that they really have totally no idea what to do for this poor person they are "advising" and just keep pouring on more and more guesswork.







As my favorite doctor in the world (a true patient Advocacy Ninja is she) is fond of saying:"A pox on them!"







MNL


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

YOU ARE RIGHT MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're humor is the best! I am on day 4 and I feel GREAT so far. I haven't taken Bentyl in 2 days, and today, I went to the bathroom normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please realize that this has not happened in 6 months!Thank you and I'll update regularly!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Psst....[Since this is kinda 'personal', ya know, this potty-thing, just between you and me that is quite a damn shock isn't it...a good shock...to say "hey this is how easy it is for normal people to "go"? GOD this is great I'm in, I'm done, its pain free, I don't need a pocket full of Immodium or Bentyl or Lomotil to go to the corner store!I feel...groovy!!!







Especially when everyone told you that there is no way this is gonna help and you thought you had to live with it.]MNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

MIKE,I agree that starting a different, "healthy" eating plan can be the beginning of intestinal problems. When I started to eat lots of soy products, I got much worse. When will people learn that healthy for one person can be unhealthy for another?Thanks to LEAP I am so much better. Lately my system is working perfectly. I would not have been able to figure out all of my food intolerances on my own.Annie


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

you couldn't be more right, Mike! I'm now on day five! Another normal BM (who hooooo) and I feel GREAT! I have NO pain (not any, not even a little) This is the best I have felt in YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

sorryput something on the wrong post


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Good for you ....Miracles do happen


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ANNIE AND YODISS!!!Glad I stopped by before taking off!!!





















MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hey guys and gals, just checking up to see how everyone is doing. Sounds great from here! And by the way, I just LOVE a good BM in the morning!Keep up the good work!


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

After all those years of IBS hell, my system had forgotten the basic rules: 'liquids come out the front, solids come out the back'. I had liquids coming out of everywhere! You can't believe the wonderful feeling that came over me when I started pooping normally. Isn't it amazing what happens when you eat the proper foods? Bob


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Everyone-Here is my LEAP update-- I am at phase 2, day 2, and I have NEVER felt better!!!!!!!!!! I have a ton of energy now( I even get up at 5AM before work and workout) and I go to the bathroom once a day-- and it is NORMAL. This leap program so far has made such a difference in my life. I am totally comitted, totally excited and feel totally amazing.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

*YES!!!!!*


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

YODA:NOW YOU CAN FLY THAT STARFIGHTER AGAIN WITHOUT A PLASTIC BAGGIE WRAPPED AROUND YOUR TUNIC!!!







MNLOr"You can now without the plastic baggie again your Starfighter Fly!!!"


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

true, true!!!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,"Soy Ninja" - Good one!!!!!!!I'd love to be more involved in food issues, but I've run out of patience with those damned ninjas!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Wow - people are getting great results from LEAP. How do you go about doing LEAP? Is it expensive? I took a quick look at their website and was a little confused....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Click on this link and it will be able to help you understand...My insurance paid for my bloodtest...The program really works but first you need to make sure you are a canidate for the program...You can do that by filling out the forum on their website...Hopefully you have had the testing done to rule out anything other then IBS... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BOSTON:To get unconfused just call toll free 1-888-NOW LEAP between 9 and 5 EDT and ask specifically for Ethan DeMitchell. Tell him you are calling from the IBS Self Help board and are confused about LEAP and Mike said to call him to get unconfused. He is the Physician Coordinator for the program. Good luck!And if you want to learn allll about it yourself the best way to find out what something can do for you is to see what it has done for others and what the realities are of what it can and cannot do...check these threads: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 MNL


----------

